
GlassPhone - weisser
http://tilmanhornig.info/projects/507.html
======
amingilani
Ummm.. can someone please explain share I just saw? There's no description
about what this is. Atleast on mobile.

~~~
curtis3389
This looks to be an art piece about smart phones.

It seems to be the standard criticism of smart phones today; but it's in
pretentious art form.

------
drivingmenuts
Reminds me of the personal devices in The Expanse, except without the odd side
modules.

------
Nzen
tl;dr a series of satirical photos of people holding a piece of glass milled
in the shape of a conventional, contemporary cellphone. For a longer video
equivalent, see motherboard's youtube video review of a display phone
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CurrggRdaUY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CurrggRdaUY)

In these situations, I'm reminded of Bret Victor's criticism of planar
interaction
[http://worrydream.com/#!/ABriefRantOnTheFutureOfInteractionD...](http://worrydream.com/#!/ABriefRantOnTheFutureOfInteractionDesign)
. Unfortunately, until we are closer to programmable matter or an economic
powerglove
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAeViKt45eA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAeViKt45eA)
I doubt we will escape the local maxima of variety we can offer via a
touchscreen

------
Andaith
Friendly warning: NSFW.

If your company cares about that sort of thing, maybe open this at home.

~~~
Theodores
Not safe for what?

Sure there is part of a painting of a naked lady, but is it art?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_Venus_(Giorgione)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_Venus_\(Giorgione\))

Then there is a man's nipple plus, shock/horror, some people smoking. I
imagine it is the latter that'll be horrifying you.

If I was tyrant-employer I would be sacking people for obsessively looking at
their phones all day, rather than inadvertently looking at a nipple or two.

~~~
notmarkus
It's doubtful that anyone would fire an employee looking at fine art. The more
realistic issue is that some coworker might be walking by and catch a 0.5
second glimpse, think they saw something that they didn't, maybe turn it into
a bigger thing or at least start a conversation or two about it, and months
later maybe a boss is less inclined to give a big raise or promotion, because
there's a sliver of a worry that this person might be problematic.

It's never as black-and-white as "boss walks by and fires person looking at
art."

